# Classic D&D in Hamilton, Ontario OR Skype



## two_fishes (May 2, 2011)

I would love to get a game going of Classic D&D in Hamilton, ON. AD&D or D&D is fine, including the various clones, like Labyrinth Lord or OSRIC. For a while I have had a yen to play zero-to-hero style D&D, using classic modules and adventures plucked from old Dungeon Magazine culminating, if time permits, in building strongholds. I'd be happy to work with some sort of rotating DM arrangement, but I would definitely love to play. Table-top gaming is ideal, but some kind of voice chat is also cool.


----------



## brasspen (May 13, 2011)

Hi two_fishes, 

Maybe you'd like to come to OSRCon: 

OSRCon

It might be your kind of thing. 

Chris


----------

